

Mulch cultivator for conservation tillage - bbrock72
http://www.seedimex.com/
A mulch cultivator that seems like a robust and competitive tillage implement. The website also features a short video clip of its work and it performs nicely in various stubbles and even in neglected and strongly weedy fields.
======
bbrock72
A mulch cultivator that seems like a robust and competitive tillage implement.
The website also features a short video clip of its work and it performs
nicely in various stubbles and even in neglected and strongly weedy fields.

